# Thoughts on why I keep landing low



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Without seeing very hard to guess. Often, I see shooters that lower the bow arm to their aim point but don't stop so kind of "float" downward as they release. You can see the bow hand moving down as they shoot without stopping. But REALLY would have to see.

Arne


----------



## Hunter Hines (Mar 7, 2019)

If you are not setting your shoulder can cause this. Always draw bow slightly above parallel to set shoulder. Many videos on YouTube 
Also peeking or not following through can cause this. Always keep shoulder up and pin on target until it hits target. 
Also make sure release is subconscious or surprising you when it goes off.
Also grip torque can cause this 
Watch many good videos on YouTube on grip.
Pressure should be less than gripping an egg.
And thumb and index finger only thing touching bow grip with other three fingers holding nothing and tucked out of way. Put thumb on bow grip at 45 degree angle.
With grip more towards pad of thumb right next to life line. You ideally want grip of bow to line up with center of wrist between the two bones.
I have perfected grip many times and then get in pressure shootout at Asa and start death gripping my bow grip. 
I alway consciously first thing I focus on is placing grip on bow in perfect spot. With very little pressure first and every time.


----------



## BTinnin (Oct 5, 2017)

I do the same thing and am told it’s target panic. Because once I’m on my spot I can’t keep my bow arm up.


----------



## Kenjataimu (May 1, 2019)

BTinnin said:


> I do the same thing and am told it’s target panic. Because once I’m on my spot I can’t keep my bow arm up.


^I have also been told the same thing. I did it a lot when I started shooting handguns.


----------



## Vovchok (May 13, 2019)

try to make shots at three meters with your eyes closed


----------



## Pnwheckle (Jul 30, 2014)

I’m having the same problem every so often. Shot again this morning at 50 yards, 5/6 were spot on but the one shot 6 inches low. I’m thinking I’m lowering my bow arm as I squeeze my release to visually see where the arrow hits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

